# Pulsa Prime problem (Briggs & Stratton)



## mjed0 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a mower with a Briggs & Stratton Quattro 4hp with the pulsa prime carburator. It started running very rough, chugging and barely ran fast enough to keep running. After some research I cleaned out the fuel tank, changed the plug and replaced the diaphram. It now runs great but the only way I can start it is to manually prime it by removing the air filter and pouring tiny bits of fuel in the carb. I can push the prime bulb all day and still no fuel will come out.

Before I did the work it was priming just fine and I have not dismantled the carb or primer bulb itself so not sure what went wrong here. It will still start great if its warmed up, this problem is only after the mower has been sitting a few days.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm assuming this engine has the plastic carb mounted directly to the gas tank. Make sure the diaphragm is next to the tank and the gasket is next to the carb; if they're reversed they wont prime.


----------



## mjed0 (Jul 17, 2011)

k2skier, Yes it is the plastic carb mounted to the tank. I've thought about that and assumed if the diaphragm/gasket were not installed correctly it simply wouldn't run, primed or not. After reading your suggestion I think my assumption is wrong so I'll tear it apart again tomorrow and correct it if it's in wrong, I can't remember which way I put them in so I suppose it's 50/50.

Thanks a bunch for the help and I'll post the result once I've had it apart.

Dan


----------



## mjed0 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re:[SOLVED] Pulsa Prime problem (Briggs & Stratton)*

Thanks again k2skier, your suggestion was right on the money and I corrected the diaphragm/gasket position and it primes, starts and runs perfect.

Dan


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

You're welcome, glad I could help.


----------

